# Ausführen mit Android Emulator



## FrankProduction (1. Mai 2012)

Hi,

Ach man, habe ich ein Problem gelöst kommt das nächste auf!
Und das kann ich wieder nicht alleine Lösen.
(Nach Stunden verzweifelung)

Ich habe ein neues Android Projekt angelegt und möchte dieses gleich Ausführen (durch Run as -> Java Android Emulator)
Aber dann kommt der Fehler das irgendein Fehler in dem XML File ist, in diesem habe ich aber noch gar gemacht!
Irgendein Zweites Layout als XML File wurde auch noch in dem der Fehler ist!

Kann man dies irgendwie lösen?

Danke Schonmal 

Nils


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Mai 2012)

http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Hast du vllt die xml markiert gehabt beim starten? Dann legt der gerne mal noch eine XML an. Ansonsten: Es ist nie gut ein Geheimnis aus der XML zu machen


----------



## FrankProduction (1. Mai 2012)

Tomate_Salat hat gesagt.:


> http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html
> 
> Hast du vllt die xml markiert gehabt beim starten? Dann legt der gerne mal noch eine XML an. Ansonsten: Es ist nie gut ein Geheimnis aus der XML zu machen



Danke, es hat geklappt!


----------

